# WaKü mit 2 radiatoren



## Xantuis (27. November 2011)

*WaKü mit 2 radiatoren*

ich hab vor mir nach weihnachten ne wasserkühlung zuzulegen, mit der ich dann meine grafikkarte und den prozessor kühlen möchte
aus platzgründen hatte ich die idee das ich zwei raiatore (zweimal: 2x80) verbaue.

und wenn ich dann schon zwei radiatore verbaue kann ich ja eig vom ersten radiator zur cpu dann zum zweiten radiator und dann zur grafikkarte

ich denke das man dadurch die grafikkarte bzw die cpu besser kühlen kann da ja jedesmal "frisch gekühltes" wasser an den komponenten ankommt

wollt jezt mal wissen ob man das so machen kann oder ob mein gedankengang totaler schwachsinn ist  
(wens schwachsinn ist wäre auch eine erklärung nett)


----------



## Psycho1996 (27. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü mit 2 radiatoren*

Ich habe nur "WaKü-halbwissen" aber ich glaube das 4*80 (2 radis mit 2*80) nicht für CPU+GPU ausreichen werden... 

Ansonsten ist es so weit ich weiß egal in welcher Reihenfolge der Kreislauf aufgebaut wird, da der Temperaturunterschied vor und nach dem Radi nicht wirklich groß ist...


----------



## alex1028 (27. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü mit 2 radiatoren*

Wenn du eine Wakü haben willst sollte es für cpu und graka schon ein 360 sein aber kein slim!!!
Währe noch interessant was für einen CPU und GPU du hast


----------



## Combi (27. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü mit 2 radiatoren*

also,ein 80er radiator reicht noch nicht mal für eine dual-core cpu...
da mit cpu und graka mit 2x80er radis kannste gaaaaanz schnell vergessen....
allein für ne cpu brauchst du nen 240er radi um den sicher zu betreiben und ne graka braucht mindestens einen 240er radi.
also,les die haupt-threads durch,mach dich schlau....


----------



## Uter (27. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü mit 2 radiatoren*



alex1028 schrieb:


> Wenn du eine Wakü haben willst sollte es für cpu und graka schon ein 360 sein aber kein slim!!!


Slimradis werden maßlos unterschätzt. Ein doppelt so dicker Radi ist nich annähernd doppelt so gut wie ein Slimradi.



Combi schrieb:


> allein für ne cpu brauchst du nen 240er radi um den sicher zu betreiben [...]


 Nö, mit einem 120er Radi kann eine CPU problemlos kühlen, die Kühlleistung liegt je nach Komponenten auch über der eines guten Luftkühlers, aber eben nicht so weit, dass sie die deutlichen Mehrkosten rentieren.


----------



## Xantuis (27. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü mit 2 radiatoren*



> Wenn du eine Wakü haben willst sollte es für cpu und graka schon ein 360 sein aber kein slim!!!



naja zweimal 2x80 ergibt 320 und dadurch das das wasser ja vor der graka nochmal gekühlt wird kann man das ja wohl vernachlässigen

cpu: intel core i7 920

und graka wohl ne gtx 560

ich hab auch vor (leise) lüter mit einzubauen die man dann unter last zuschalten kann


----------



## <BaSh> (27. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü mit 2 radiatoren*

360 = 3x120 Lüfter = 432 cm² Fläche
2 x 80 = 2x 80iger Lüfter = 128cm² Fläche

Mit 2x80iger Radiatoren solltest du lieber auf eine Luftkühlung zurückgreifen.


----------



## Uter (27. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü mit 2 radiatoren*

25€ Luftkühler = 144cm² 
Wenn du mit einem 160er (2 mal 80) CPU und Graka kühlst, dann hast du schlechtere die Temps wie mit dem boxed Kühler, gibst aber min. 150€ aus.


----------



## Charismatic Enigma (27. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü mit 2 radiatoren*



Uter schrieb:


> 25€ Luftkühler = 144cm²
> Wenn du mit einem 160er (2 mal 80) CPU und Graka kühlst, dann hast du schlechtere die Temps wie mit dem boxed Kühler, gibst aber min. 150€ aus.


 
das ist wohl wahr ich nutze eine 360er slim und ein 120er für gpu und cpu und läuft


----------



## SonicNoize (27. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü mit 2 radiatoren*



Xantuis schrieb:


> cpu: intel core i7 920
> und graka wohl ne gtx 560



Ich würd jetzt pauschal mal sagen, dass das mit den zwei 2x80er  Radiatoren locker geht, wenn die Lüfter genügend drücken und man bei  einer etwas höheren Wassertemperatur nicht gleich rumplärrt.

Das macht aber keinen Sinn, weil wenn schon Wakü dann sollte sie auch Vorteile gegenüber der Luftkühlung bringen und ihren Dienst deutlich leiser verrichten. Sonst ist das ganze Geld zum Fenster rausgeworfen.

Wenn du noch einen 2x120mm Radiator dazunimmst wirds auf niedriger Lautstärke gehen, aber chaotisch zum Verbauen. Ich würde da stattdessen mindestens einen 3x120mm oder besser 3x140mm oder 4x120mm Radiator nehmen, dann gehts ganz gut.


----------



## VJoe2max (28. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü mit 2 radiatoren*



SonicNoize schrieb:


> Ich würd jetzt pauschal mal sagen, dass das mit den zwei 2x80er  Radiatoren locker geht, wenn die Lüfter genügend drücken und man bei  einer etwas höheren Wassertemperatur nicht gleich rumplärrt.


Naja von locker würde ich da nicht mehr sprechen . Es wird möglich sein das Setup damit vor dem Hitzetod zu bewahren (im Hochsommer ist aber auch das nur noch mit sehr nervtötendem Lüfterlärm zu machen).
Das sind knapp 330W Abwärme (ca.100W CPU, ca. 230W GPU) die in der Spitze abzuführen sind. Wenn die Wakü irgendeinen Vorteil gegenüber Lukü haben soll, muss sie das entweder leiser oder kühler als Lukü schaffen - bestenfalls beides. Das wird aber äußerst schwierig bis unmöglich mit zwei 160er Radis - zumal es kaum Radi-gängige 80er-Lüfter gibt, die trotz hohem Druck noch einigermaßen leise sind. Wenn du dich mal umsiehst wirst du auch so gut wie nie ein Setup mit 80er-Radis antreffen - das hat seine Gründe . 

Die Radiator-Vorschläge von SonicNoize solltest du daher beherzigen oder bei Lukü bleiben. Wenn partout kein Platz im Gehäuse ist, wäre ein größerer externer Radiator auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl als irgendwelche fitzeligen 2x80er Radis. Man muss es freilich nicht übertreiben mit der Radifläche, aber 4x80 haben bei dem Setup einfach keinen Sinn. Das ist kaum mehr als die Fläche einer normalen Lukü und kühlt bei gleichem Lärm dementsprechend auch nicht besser. Bei so engen Platzverhältnissen, dass nur zwei 160er (2x80er) Radis passen, ist außerdem zu befürchten steht, dass die Luftversorgung und -abfuhr alles andere als optimal ist. 

Momentan arbeite ich z.B. an einem ähnlichen Setup, allerdings mit einer etwas sparsameren CPU (i5 2500K + GTX 560Ti) und werde einen 280er (2x 140) und einen 120er einsetzen. Das langt, ist hochsommertauglich, aber noch alles andere als überdimensioniert, wenn die Kiste einigermaßen leise bleiben soll <- nur mal als Beispiel von jemandem der schon ne Menge Waküs aufgebaut hat . Auch der 280er allein (entspricht ca. einem 360er von der Fläche) würde grad noch reichen, um das Ganze im Zaum zu halten, aber selbst ein 280er allein hat schon gut ein Drittel mehr Fläche als 4x80 und du hast sogar noch mehr Verlustleistung abzuführen. Die Vorteile einer Wakü wären da einfach hinfällig, und du verpulverst nur Geld völlig für die Katz.


----------



## P37E (28. November 2011)

Bau alles aus deinem gehäuse aus dann schneidest du dir mit einer flex die 80er löcher grösser. Grössere lüfter sind leiser da sie langsamer laufen können. 

Es bringt auch nix die radiatoren anders im kühlkreislauf zu verteilen (sprich hinter oder vor gpu) da das wasser im kreislauf überall die selbe temperatur hat.


----------



## dr.goodwill (28. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü mit 2 radiatoren*

Aber eine Kleinigkeit ist zu beachten.
Die Pumpe (ich selber benutze eine Eheim 1048 230v) sollte aus dem AGB ziehen. Der Kreislauf ist einfach zu befüllen und zu entlüften. 
Habe mein AGB im Laufwerkschacht und die Pumpe in dem Festplattenschacht. Somit fließt das Medium schon beim Einfüllen in die Pumpe.
Und der wichtigste Aspekt. Die Pumpen sollen drücken, nicht ziehen. 
Sonst baut sich ein unterdruck in der Pumpe auf und die Flügel können schneller kaputt gehen.

Ansonsten, ich würde mir das nochmal schwer überlegen ob zwei 80er reichen. Nicht weil ich skeptisch bin, sondern: Wenn man einmal Gefallen dran gefunden hat, dann kommt das und das usw. Wird schnell warm. 
Einmal die richtigen Radi gekauft und die halten auch erstmal was länger. Ein CPU- Kühler kann sich eher wechseln.

Ich selbst könnte mir in den Popo beißen. Habe an den Radi's gespart und musste zweimal Investieren...


----------



## Xantuis (28. November 2011)

*AW: WaKü mit 2 radiatoren*

na dann bleiben mir wohl nur drei möglichkeiten:
- gehäuse demolieren für mehr platz
- neues gehäuse
- oder die radiatoren nach ausen verlegen


----------

